# Post the oldest website you know that still exists.



## natr0n (Feb 4, 2016)

http://www.warnerbros.com/archive/spacejam/movie/jam.htm

This is from1996.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 4, 2016)

oldest sites been member since: expertsexchange (acct there since '98), rateitall (been a member there since haloween '99 or '00), epinions (got banned from stupid crap there but had an acct there in '98), hotmail (since beginning as beta tester!), audioreview (member since '98 on thier forums but forgot password and can't get back into old acct since email addy is gone and can never recover), ub40 forums (member since '99 and can't reset pwd same as audioreview), and I can ptolly add more lol

some of my very early "homes" were dmusic, deviantart (have my 3rd acct there since lost the rest), eat sleep music, audiomax forums (as an aiwa rep forum was private pros only), some anime forums of various types, geocities (had 3 successful anime sites), and I had a reboot fan fic  site that got shit down by viacom/warner.


----------



## Silvertigo (Feb 4, 2016)

Not familiar with this site , had to do some googling
http://www.arngren.net/
http://www.arngren.net/
a European Tech & Gadget site from *2004*


----------



## m4gicfour (Feb 4, 2016)

How about Google? ('97)


----------



## xfia (Feb 4, 2016)

my favorite site was grooveshark. thousands of underground songs i should have bakd up.. 
r.i.p josh greenberg


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 4, 2016)

OMG I miss groooveshark


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 4, 2016)

http://techcrunch.com/2009/08/27/25-years-later-first-registered-domain-name-changes-hands/

This is probably the oldest site still in operation:
https://www.nordu.net/


> NORDUnet was founded in 1985 as a result of the NORDUNET programme and is jointly owned by the five Nordic countries. Each of the Nordic NRENs has a seat on the board and share the base costs according to the country GDP.



Edit: actually, Symbolic.com is still around but it doesn't appear to represent the original company that held it (a hardware company specializing in LISP programed machines).


----------



## aasim1111 (Feb 4, 2016)

Ask.com


----------



## happita (Feb 4, 2016)

http://ttlg.com/

My love for the first stealth-based game Thief spans way, waaaaaaay back. 1996 if memory serves me correctly. Ahhhh the good ole' days 

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=beat

Also probably around 1996. So random, I was about 12 at the time and for whatever reason I saved this page years later in my vault of Word docs.

I grew up in a very loving & great household (low-middle class). I was taught to respect my elders and if I cursed at one of them (happened only a handful of times) I'd get a slap to the face. Shut me up real quick and/or made me tear haha. Ahhhh, but I *learned!* It's probably why I find half of the stuff on this page so damn funny because it's over the top. Have a laugh people


----------



## Jetster (Feb 4, 2016)

Does a BBS count?

You guys are just googling oldest websites. Ill see if any of my old sites are still up if I can remember them

Interesting  http://vlib.org/admin/history


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 4, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> oldest sites been member since: expertsexchange (acct there since '98),



Took me a second, I thought it was expert sex change


----------



## Divide Overflow (Feb 4, 2016)

December 20, 1990:

http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html


----------



## Azumay (Feb 4, 2016)

Utopia is oldest game online I played. All though they  started on there own server, but merged and moved to swirve.
Played from Beta for some yrs.  Started in 99.


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 4, 2016)

1996-07-23
http://rotten.com


----------



## 64K (Feb 4, 2016)

There were other sites that I visited before Yahoo! but I wasn't doing much on the internet before that. They went online sometime in the mid 90's. I spent some time in the late 90's early 2000's playing chess, checkers and backgammon against other people in their games rooms. You could chat in the lobby while waiting for an opponent. They had a section where you could play games like Risk II and Axis and Allies multiplayer as well. I had played turn based Empire on BBS during the 80's but that was my first experience playing multiplayer online.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 4, 2016)

Yahoo!, AltaVista (search engine), idsoftware, bluesnews <- here is the page from July 1996, planetquake.. all I can think of at the moment... lol I need caffeine.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 4, 2016)

http://mentalfloss.com/article/53792/17-ancient-abandoned-websites-still-work

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_websites_founded_before_1995


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Feb 4, 2016)

This still is my homepage: http://www.esreality.com/


----------



## qubit (Feb 4, 2016)

I think eBay and Amazon are older (1995) than the Warner site. At work now so can't look into this in detail


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 4, 2016)

My contribution http://hmpg.net/


----------



## 64K (Feb 4, 2016)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My contribution http://hmpg.net/



I wondered what that looked like. 

You're going to need a big HD for that. I've seen estimates of how much it would take to store the entire internet and it seems it might take around 600 exabytes (600 million TB)


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 4, 2016)

Well the oldest sites are porn sites so....


----------



## revin (Feb 4, 2016)

*NASA  *
That was one of the first sites I visited waaay back in the 90's


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 4, 2016)

what about
www.*pizzahut*.com


----------



## peche (Feb 4, 2016)

http://wap.esato.com/
https://www.esato.com/

used to download wallpapars for my older phones there... and waste time watching craps.!
what a memory :'(


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 4, 2016)

Probably one of the oldest sites I still frequent quite a lot is Blues News:

http://www.bluesnews.com/

Think its been around since mid 96. Great site for tech and game news.


----------



## flmatter (Feb 4, 2016)

AOL.com ?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 31, 2016)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> This still is my homepage: http://www.esreality.com/



Man, for so many years that too was my homepage. I miss playing competitive quake.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 31, 2016)

http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html

1991 lol


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Mar 31, 2016)

johnnyfiive said:


> Man, for so many years that too was my homepage. I miss playing competitive quake.



Quake Live's competitive scene remains fairly active! I still play some when I have time! If you want to play some games, one of these days pm me!


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 31, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html
> 
> 1991 lol




That is the first website.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 31, 2016)

Sasqui said:


> http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html
> 
> 1991 lol



That is an interesting read.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 1, 2016)

TweakGuides is just a simple no-nonsense site I've been stopping by daily for the last 15 years or so...

TweakGuides.com

Koroush is an excellent writer in my opinion.  I've always enjoyed his tweaking companions.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 1, 2016)

Along the lines of this subject, ive always enjoyed looking back @sitesbthrough theyre existence. See for yourself..back when tpu was a baby....or youtubes first month online,etc
https://archive.org/web/


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 1, 2016)

Aardwolf, 1996


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2016)

whatever the webtv home page was followed shorlt y after by yahoo msn and aol.com

BACK WHEN THE BUTTERFLY MOVED


----------



## AsRock (Apr 1, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Does a BBS count?
> 
> You guys are just googling oldest websites. Ill see if any of my old sites are still up if I can remember them
> 
> Interesting  http://vlib.org/admin/history



Was my thought too. although never really used their site not even when i lived in the UK .


----------



## bbmarley (Apr 1, 2016)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> This still is my homepage: http://www.esreality.com/



Talking about esreality.com . Here using the Ninox Aurora, grat mouse.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 1, 2016)

Liquid Cool said:


> TweakGuides is just a simple no-nonsense site I've been stopping by daily for the last 15 years or so...
> 
> TweakGuides.com
> 
> ...




OMG, I remember using the Doom 3 guide to make a custom cfg file. Managed to get it running 640x480 >30fps on my overclocked Radeon 8500DV  In fact that was the first time I overclocked a graphics card


----------



## little cat (Apr 1, 2016)

This one  , dont forget
www.microsoft.com


----------



## SaltyFish (Apr 1, 2016)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/
That dates to the mid-90s and the site has barely changed its layout since.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

94   http://www.drudgereport.com/


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 3, 2016)

http://melbournehouse.kknd2.com/index2.html

It has been like that since 1998.


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2016)

IMDb - 1993

http://www.imdb.com/


----------



## taz420nj (Apr 11, 2016)

Reddit, circa 1987...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 19, 2016)

November 10, 1996








 August 16, 1995






 April 17, 1997






1994






1995







 22 March 1996


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 19, 2016)

I think I actually recall that Lego website.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2016)

Aol.com lol
Back when it didnt just mean an email service....
I can remember having so many of those damn discs laying around i could have built a house out of em 

I remember when i built my z68 pc, i bought most of it at cambridge microcenter, and they always ask your email, i gaave them aol address, and they looked at me like i was from mars


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 19, 2016)

December 11 1998


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 19, 2016)

Back in '96 I was a highschooler and had access to a pentium 90 machine running Win95 and 14,400 bps modem back then. I used alta vista and yahoo constantly to get to other content on web, chatted through irc, browsed open ftp servers and such ... learning to code with Visual Basic 3.0 and Borland Delphi

Back then https://web.archive.org/web/19961022174810/http://www.altavista.com/
and https://web.archive.org/web/19961020022754/http://www9.yahoo.com/

and of course Borland: https://web.archive.org/web/19961221133010/http://www.borland.com/
and let's not forget Netscape https://web.archive.org/web/19961020015116/http://www3.netscape.com/

from the list only yahoo survived ... kinda


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh god the 90' s. Theres a 9 or so yr period that i just have a blank "entry"in my mind.....id say 93-00. But to be fair.....i dont really remember last week either  

I seem to remember something about the 1st ipod....then ....survivor is the next thing i remember


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 19, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Aol.com lol
> Back when it didnt just mean an email service....
> I can remember having so many of those damn discs laying around i could have built a house out of em
> 
> I remember when i built my z68 pc, i bought most of it at cambridge microcenter, and they always ask your email, i gaave them aol address, and they looked at me like i was from mars


Disc mobile!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2016)

Pinball Expo 1994 anyone? ..........

http://www.lysator.liu.se/pinball/expo/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Disc mobile!






IKR?
Im pretty sure i had my body weight in AOL disc's at one point or another....it was ridiculous HOW many they  were sending out in the 90's
ughh! dial up. ill NEVER miss that sound.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2016)

Ahhhhh the nostalgia...... everything is so digital these days, give me that dial up tone any day, the anticipation and hope that it would actually and finally connect 

To be honest I preferred the alternative before dial up,,,,,,,,, 2 tin cans and a piece of string followed by a confirmation pigeon worked well for me.


----------



## peche (Apr 19, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Aol.com lol
> Back when it didnt just mean an email service....
> I can remember having so many of those damn discs laying around i could have built a house out of em
> 
> I remember when i built my z68 pc, i bought most of it at cambridge microcenter, and they always ask your email, i gaave them aol address, and they looked at me like i was from mars


lol ... i know that feeling bro...
also PC magazine come with at least 2 CD's of something related to AOL...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2016)

peche said:


> lol ... i know that feeling bro...
> also PC magazine come with at least 2 CD's of something related to AOL...


----------



## peche (Apr 19, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


>


warning the images below can bring tons of older memories...



Spoiler: AOl's days


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2016)

LOL

http://www.geek.com/news/campaign-to-return-one-million-aol-cds-550540/


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 19, 2016)

I've got one from 97. I stumbled across it a long long time ago(not sure exactly how long). And it definitely made an impression on me that's sure to last a lifetime. And not necessarily in a good way. It's some strange shit. I link folks to it occasionally as a joke. Like "you wanna see the most insane website that exists?"

Check this one out(don't say I didn't warn you).

http://www.thule.org/

Anybody know how long this guy's been around on the web?






Surely he dates back to the 90s at least. http://www.subgenius.com/

EDIT: It says 95 on this "ancient subSITE". http://www.subgenius.com/fist1.html

EDIT 2: Wow! Maybe even before that??? http://www.subgenius.com/subg-digest/index.html


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 19, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> LOL
> 
> http://www.geek.com/news/campaign-to-return-one-million-aol-cds-550540/



"I use my AOL CDs as a means of self defense. Thrown with enough energy and in large numbers, they do well to incapacitate a person … almost as well as the AOL software incapacitates a computer when installed."



MrGenius said:


> EDIT: It says 95 on this "ancient subSITE". http://www.subgenius.com/fist1.html



"This is YOUR chance to get in on the ground floor of a huge, lucrative cult -- NOW, while rates are low. You will then be eligible for all the $$$, weird sex, and SHEER POWER OVER OTHERS that go with high-ranking membership in the Church. And yes, YOU CAN PERFORM LEGAL WEDDINGS!"


----------

